# Leasing: so you want me to make 48 monthly payments, and then give you the keys back?



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

We went to Ruth's Chris last night.

Talk about investing in a depreciating asset. In a few hours, it all turns to sh!t anyway.


Somehow, I never thought about paying for a car, or a steak, or a suit, as 'investing'.


----------



## 07 E63650i (Jan 7, 2013)

Kamdog said:


> We went to Ruth's Chris last night.
> 
> Talk about investing in a depreciating asset. In a few hours, it all turns to sh!t anyway.
> 
> Somehow, I never thought about paying for a car, or a steak, or a suit, as 'investing'.


Investing: Where one places their money into something that will create more money and comes with a risk.

I prefer to look at eating an expensive steak or having a nice car as a hobby.


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

Kamdog said:


> We went to Ruth's Chris last night.
> 
> Talk about investing in a depreciating asset. In a few hours, it all turns to sh!t anyway.


In New York City? I thought you'd go to Keens or Peter Luger.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

*Leasing: so you want me to make 48 monthly payments, and then give you the ke...*



gkr778 said:


> In New York City? I thought you'd go to Keens or Peter Luger.


We went to The Porter House in the Time Warner Center and then to Dizzy's Club Coca Cola.

Had to purchase dinner. Leasing was not an option.


----------

